# Does Anyone Spoon Feed Granulars?



## gkeller8 (Sep 8, 2020)

Asking because I am thinking of spoon feeding a balanced fertilizer (10-10-10 or 12-12-12) to my newly overseeded TTTF lawn at .25 N per 1000k once every 1 to 2 weeks. The reason for the lower percentages instead of a 46-0-0 fertilizer is so I can achieve a more even spread. Has anyone fertilized like this before. I was always the lime, seed, fertilize, water, and done type until I started reading here a year or so ago. Still learning and asking, the probably dumb, questions. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

I started using Lesco 5-0-20 10% Fe for a summer fert. Just a lil' N. Notice a growth difference for about 6 weeks.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

gkeller8 said:


> Asking because I am thinking of spoon feeding a balanced fertilizer (10-10-10 or 12-12-12) to my newly overseeded TTTF lawn at .25 N per 1000k once every 1 to 2 weeks. The reason for the lower percentages instead of a 46-0-0 fertilizer is so I can achieve a more even spread. Has anyone fertilized like this before. I was always the lime, seed, fertilize, water, and done type until I started reading here a year or so ago. Still learning and asking, the probably dumb, questions. Thanks in advance!


You could. It's probably just less common because it's more expensive than ferts like AS and urea. Esp if you don't need the extra P and K

Spoon feeding is typically done with fast release N. Not sure what your N source is with the 12-12-12


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

jha4aamu said:


> gkeller8 said:
> 
> 
> > Asking because I am thinking of spoon feeding a balanced fertilizer (10-10-10 or 12-12-12) to my newly overseeded TTTF lawn at .25 N per 1000k once every 1 to 2 weeks. The reason for the lower percentages instead of a 46-0-0 fertilizer is so I can achieve a more even spread. Has anyone fertilized like this before. I was always the lime, seed, fertilize, water, and done type until I started reading here a year or so ago. Still learning and asking, the probably dumb, questions. Thanks in advance!
> ...


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

N source with most cheap balanced ferts is urea.


----------



## gkeller8 (Sep 8, 2020)

Okay thank you! My local farm and agricultural supply company has a 50 lbs. 10-10-10 for $10 a piece. My soil test indicated that the extra p and k certainly wont hurt. I have 19,300 sq. Ft of lawn, and if my calculations are right a 50 lbs. bag should give me .25 N per K. This is still leaving me with only 2.7 lbs of product per k. Is there a better option for an even coverage.


----------



## MarineOh3 (Feb 26, 2021)

I've been spoon feeding Scotts Green Max every week at about the 1/3 rate. NPK is 27-0-2 and it says the nitrogen source is urea. Seems to be working really really well.


----------



## thin_concrete (Sep 11, 2020)

If you've reno'd/overseeded then don't forget that phosphorus and potassium are also important for root development. I can't help you on the spoon feeding question, but I think you're heading in the right direction by using a balanced approach.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

thin_concrete said:


> If you've reno'd/overseeded then don't forget that phosphorus and potassium are also important for root development. I can't help you on the spoon feeding question, but I think you're heading in the right direction by using a balanced approach.


All depends on what it says on the soil test. 10-10-10 at 10 bucks is still about 2.3 times as expensive as what I pay for urea. 
I help a few neighbors fix their lawns. I do use an 18-18-18 for those low in P and K. I only do that because I cannot locate SOP. 
Note that most balanced ferts use MOP as potassium source. Not sure on the Phos source.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I always use the spoon feeding approach with granular and liquids. Being that I have a sandy loam soil my soil holding capacity is not as good as more denser soils. So my target rate is between .25-.50 N/m every 3-4 weeks in the spring and summer and every 1-2 weeks in the fall. I use mostly granular for my N source. Liquids are mostly micros and other soil amendments.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

When I did my front reno, I did and it was micro... Like ,25 pounds of N a week using AMS... and then I did another type and liquid.... I I have since then began using .5 pounds of N every 2-3 weeks... Its frustrating... but I think that is it essential to the lawn and soil so you are not dumping N in big bursts...


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

I do it with any cheap fertilizer I can find with high nitrogen that's high in water soluble urea %. I would beware of high potassium late mid fall could lead to more snow mold come spring


----------



## thin_concrete (Sep 11, 2020)

M32075 said:


> I do it with any cheap fertilizer I can find with high nitrogen that's high in water soluble urea %. I would beware of high potassium late mid fall could lead to more snow mold come spring


Yeah - good point on the snow mold. That was a pain to deal with this past spring.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

The reason why quick release N is preferred for spoon feeding is because you can control the growth. N is supplied right away.

Fertilizer with slow release is harder to control because you don't know what amount of N is being released into the soil and when it's being released.

That doesn't mean you can't use regular fertilizer. It just isn't best practice.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

If you're are going to use regular fertilizer not urea look for the highest percentage of nitrogen with the lowest % of water insoluble nitrogen. What I do is put it down at half recommend rate then follow up again about two weeks later same amount. Then follow up about three weeks later again half amount then sit tight until I do my final winterizer. Each drop your actually adding more nitrogen because you have the water insoluble still lingering around from the previous application's. It works for me because I have a cheap old Scott's spreader I don't trust with urea and I can pick up my fertilizer at any big box store


----------



## jimmythegreek (Aug 7, 2020)

On smaller lawns you can use DEF if you spray. It's expensive but all ready to go just mix with water and spray


----------



## lawn-wolverine (Aug 15, 2021)

MarineOh3 said:


> I've been spoon feeding Scotts Green Max every week at about the 1/3 rate. NPK is 27-0-2 and it says the nitrogen source is urea. Seems to be working really really well.


Yea, I have used Scotts Green Max in combo and I have really liked the results (I could definitely see improvement). It has a lot more Fe than Milorganite. I just have to be careful of my new whitish sidewalks because of that iron- always brush and then spray/blast with water as follow up.
My "soil" is quite sandy-based so nutrients are not readily in abundance. Things (including water), tend to slip thru to proverbial China.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

lawn-wolverine said:


> MarineOh3 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been spoon feeding Scotts Green Max every week at about the 1/3 rate. NPK is 27-0-2 and it says the nitrogen source is urea. Seems to be working really really well.
> ...


I would mulch mow you can use organics as fertilizer to add organic matter and spray feature for non staining iron. I do like the idea of spoon feeding green Max with your soil great idea less leaching and consistent growth


----------



## tommydearest (9 mo ago)

I'm about to do that in my front yard. It's only about 1500 square feet. I'm using a 12/12/12 and just going to just my little handheld Scott's spreader on it's lowest setting and criss cross until the 2-1/2 lbs of fert are gone.


----------

